# Unterschied HMI und SCADA?



## JFKjo (22 August 2013)

Hallo,

worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden genannten Systemen?
Gibt es Unterschiede in der Kommunikation?

Mfg


----------



## Approx (23 August 2013)

Während ein HMI-System (Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle) auch ein einfacher Schalter sein kann, wird der Begriff auch häufig im Zusammenhang mit einem Visualisierungssystem genannt. Dabei kann die Visu aus einem Bedienpanel oder einem Rechner bestehen.
Ein SCADA-System besteht dabei immer aus einer rechnerbasierten Visualisierung.

Approx


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2013)

HMI = Human Machine Interface.
SCADA=Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition.
HMI und SCADA sind fast dasselbe. Nur mit SCADA hat man immer Archivierung von Daten (Data Acquisition) was nicht immer der Fall ist bei ein HMI.
Und wie Approx sagt, ein HMI kann kleiner und einfacher sein als ein SCADA.


----------



## EvilIce (23 August 2013)

Dem kann ich zustimmen. 
Bei uns in der Firma dient das HMI als Bedienoberfläche für die Anlage. Eingabe von Sollwerten, Handfunktionen usw.
Beim SCADA sind dann noch teilweise mehrere Anlagenteile integriert (Die alle ein HMI haben) und Funktionen wie Archive, Trendauswertungen und Reports. Wenn der Kunde dann das Deluxepaket möchte bekommt er in sein SCADA auch noch ein Wartungsmanagement und Schwachstellenanalyse integriert bekommen.


----------



## SoftMachine (23 August 2013)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden genannten Systemen?
> Gibt es Unterschiede in der Kommunikation?
> ...



Neben dem bereits genannten Unterschieden
ist die Kommunikation bei beiden gleich.


----------

